# ivós buli



## Encolpius

Helló, egy cseh szót szeretnék lefordítani magyarra, melynek van angol megfelelője is a szótár szerint, majd megnéztem az angol-magyar szótárban és az *ivós buli, szivornya, tintázás szavakra* leltem. Olyan buli, ahol a fiatalok sokat isznak. Tudja valaki, mit használnak a mai magyar fiatalok a magyar nyelvben? Attól tartok, magyarul nem lesz erre külön szleng, mert talán nem is olyan gyakori ez a magyar fiatalok között.  Köszönöm szépen a segítséget.


----------



## jazyk

Megkérdezhetem, melyik cseh szón gondolkozol?


----------



## Encolpius

Mármint a magyarban is az angol binge szót használták?


----------



## Zsanna

Bocsi, ez a nem rendes olvasás esete volt. Azt hittem, az angol megfelelője érdekel. Nem, ezt magyarban még nem hallottam ilyen eseményre használni. 
A "(majd) bulizunk", "bulizni egyet", "kirugunk a hámból" mind lehet (ha igét keresünk), de valószínű, hogy van ennél markánsabb megfogalmazás is, mert ezek azért elég ártatlanul hangzanak. Az általad említettek is létező kifejezések, de nekem egy picit régiesen hatnak, főleg az utolsó kettő.


----------



## francisgranada

Nem vagyok mai fiatal, de eszembe jutotott az "*ivászat*" szó  .... Nem jó?

Nem szleng és nem is igazán "buli", de talán a jelentése megfelel annak, amit Encolpius keres ....


----------



## Encolpius

Attól tartok a legtöbben itt nem vagyunk mai fiatalok, tehát....


----------



## Zsanna

Az ivászat szerintem a legáltalánosabb, talán "alapszó" is olyan értelemben, hogy erre a szinonima szótár ad megfelelőket. Pl. általánosan elterjedt szlenges kifejezéssel: piálás. 
De szerintem sok függ attól, hogy ki mondja, mert aki "belülről" nézi, másképp fogja leírni, mint aki "kívülről".


----------

